# Having to re-home your dog? - Fife



## Paula07

Dog Fostering

Hi, my name is Paula. 

I have worked with dogs from a young age and have always had a passion for these crazy canines. I have experience with all sorts of dogs, big and small. I have worked and volunteered with Boarding Kennels, Rescues Centres and Veterinary Practices. Dogs have been a big part of my life from a very young age and I do what I can to help out as many hounds as I can. I have a very good understanding of dogs and will do my best to sort out any behavioral problems. 

I foster dogs for people who cannot look after their dogs anymore and would prefer to have them in a home environment rather than in kennels. Basically I take care of the dog and try and sort out any problems until I find them new loving homes. Although I work part-time the dogs have my full attention the rest of the time. I keep in touch with all my foster dogs and would always be happy to keep the previous owners updated.

Your dog will stay with my two dogs, any other fosters and myself until they find a forever home. However long it takes your dog will stay here until a suitable home comes up. All costs will be covered and your dog will be well looked after and exercised daily. All dogs are treated as my own and potential homes are vetted thoroughly. I will not have any of the dogs in my care going to anything but five star homes. Dogs are my priority and I will do my utmost best to give them the best life I can. 

If I do not have space to take your dog I can still help with finding new homes if you get in touch. I often have families already waiting for certain dogs to come in. Also if you are looking for a dog, get in touch and I will keep your number on file for future foster dogs. 

Providing your dog gets along with other dogs it will be welcomed into our pack. Any breed or temperament will be considered.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks for looking,
Paula.


----------



## lisa latimer

hi there, do you have any space at your place for an adorable 6 year old black cross breed who has epilepsy? Max. i would never get rid of him if it were not for 3 year old and my new baby. the dog is very friendly and has never shown any aggression. the problem is that when he has had a fit he is confuesed for about half an hour and grabs at furniture and well anything he can get his teeth into. i am up with him now because he has just had a fit. my husband thinks he may grab one of the kids and is threatening to put all the blame on me if this happens. i know he is right but i dont want to say goodbye to my dog unless i know he is going somewhere he will be happy. he is on a lot of medication and im sure if he went to a rescue centre no one would keep him because of all his problems. i dont know what to do. i cant have him put to sleep he is no where near ready for that  can you help? lisa


----------



## hutchy1980

Hi Paula, i was wondering if you can help me i am looking to rehome my dog Jess who is nine years old and is a lurcher. I have been looking to find her a forever home i dont want to advertise incase we get someone who wouldnt take care of her. She is house trained and spayed and is great with kids and other dogs. Can you help me find her a good home?

Thanks
Laura


----------



## chrismc96

hi paula07 i have a 10 month old border collie who i dont have the time for are you able to take him off my hands please thanks get back to me asap


----------



## koolchick

Well done you. You do something I probably couldn't do as I'd get too attached to each dog. I've always had dogs and loved them butdon't think I could look after 1 then rehome it. Must say if I had to ever get rid of any dog I would look for someone like you if I couldn't find anyone who wanted a dog.


----------



## newfiesmum

lisa latimer said:


> hi there, do you have any space at your place for an adorable 6 year old black cross breed who has epilepsy? Max. i would never get rid of him if it were not for 3 year old and my new baby. the dog is very friendly and has never shown any aggression. the problem is that when he has had a fit he is confuesed for about half an hour and grabs at furniture and well anything he can get his teeth into. i am up with him now because he has just had a fit. my husband thinks he may grab one of the kids and is threatening to put all the blame on me if this happens. i know he is right but i dont want to say goodbye to my dog unless i know he is going somewhere he will be happy. he is on a lot of medication and im sure if he went to a rescue centre no one would keep him because of all his problems. i dont know what to do. i cant have him put to sleep he is no where near ready for that  can you help? lisa


Why is he right? Why is all the blame yours? Didn't he commit to the dog as well? No shelter is going to take a dog with epilepsy and the best thing is to make quite sure he is never left alone with the children, or have his pts. There are worse things, you know.



chrismc96 said:


> hi paula07 i have a 10 month old border collie who i dont have the time for are you able to take him off my hands please thanks get back to me asap


Have you been in touch with Border Collie Rescue? I'm sure they would be willing to "take him off your hands".


----------



## mum to max

Hi, my name is Rachel and our family of 2 children and a lovely natured springer spaniel boy are looking for a small dog something like a yorkshire terrier or a little cross dog, must be good with kids and other dogs and also house trained too. Can give a little dog the best life in the world, we have the beach, park and lots of fun stuff to do.. our springer is very lively and loves to play so a little dog will have a best friend! Our springer is a good friend of my friends yorkshire terrier and he cries to see him when it is time to go home... desperatley searching for the right little dog, if anyone could help please email me... If someone can help us find a little dog we can give it an extra fun, spoilt rotten, perfect forever home in which they deserve.
I dont drive so if you live local (wallasey) i can come pick it up or if you could drop the doggie off i will be willing to pay petrol money!
We are so desperate to give a little dog a new best friend, a lovely loyal family and will be cared for, loved, spoilt rotten but best of all a secure forvever home xx

I hope someone can help us find the right little doggie!
please email me on [email protected]
or phone or txt 07805528609
Many thanks

rachel


----------



## newfiesmum

mum to max said:


> Hi, my name is Rachel and our family of 2 children and a lovely natured springer spaniel boy are looking for a small dog something like a yorkshire terrier or a little cross dog, must be good with kids and other dogs and also house trained too. Can give a little dog the best life in the world, we have the beach, park and lots of fun stuff to do.. our springer is very lively and loves to play so a little dog will have a best friend! Our springer is a good friend of my friends yorkshire terrier and he cries to see him when it is time to go home... desperatley searching for the right little dog, if anyone could help please email me... If someone can help us find a little dog we can give it an extra fun, spoilt rotten, perfect forever home in which they deserve.
> I dont drive so if you live local (wallasey) i can come pick it up or if you could drop the doggie off i will be willing to pay petrol money!
> We are so desperate to give a little dog a new best friend, a lovely loyal family and will be cared for, loved, spoilt rotten but best of all a secure forvever home xx
> 
> I hope someone can help us find the right little doggie!
> please email me on [email protected]
> or phone or txt 07805528609
> Many thanks
> 
> rachel


Have you tried Yorkshire Terrier Rescue? You might be wise to remove your telephone number from the forum.


----------



## Paula07

Hi, i sorry i havent replied to anyone on this thread. I didn't notice until now. I have had PM's from a couple and have replied.

Sadly i have had to stop the fostering after having to give up my house but if you are local i may be able to help find somewhere. 

Apologies.


----------

